# Codes P0303 and P0400, car stumbles on accleration



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

1996 Niassan Altim 285,000 miles.

Car idle is jumpy but does not stall. When the car is in drive it stumbles on accleration then goes away went it reachs 35mph. If I manually operate the EGR valve the car dies out plus I've cleaned out the EGR valve but the problems still persists. Any clues? I'm thinking the MAF sensor?

Frank


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I doubt that it is the MAF sensor. A common problem on these cars is the intake manifold gasket, causing a vacuum leak. Try spraying some carb cleaner around the intake manifold gasket (especially near the cylinder #3 intake runner) while idling and see if you notice a change in RPM while doing this, which would indicate a leak. This, nor a bad MAF, probably doesn't have anything to do with the EGR code. Check the hose at the bottom of the BPT valve, make sure the pipe to the BPT hose isn't clogged, and check the EGR control solenoid valve operation.


----------

